# The teen mom above me...



## x__amour

A good self esteem thread! Write something about the wonderful mom that posts above you! You may post multiple times! :flow:
*Ex: The teen mom above me is... Non-existant. *​


----------



## heather92

The teen mom above me came up with the same game idea I was planning on posting, so obviously she is pretty awesome. :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

the teen mom above me has an absolutely gorgeous girl :) and is an amazng mother x


----------



## x__amour

Rhio92 said:


> the teen mom above me has an absolutely gorgeous girl :) and is an amazng mother x

The teen mom above me LO has one of THE cutest smiles I have ever seen! :D


----------



## MommyGrim

The teen mom above me has an amazing adorable little girl and is soooo nice!


----------



## amygwen

(I'm so glad I got you, Shannon :winkwink:)

The teen mom above me, is strong-willed, optimistic and beautiful inside-and-out! and your LO is absolutely gorgeous, I could say it over and over again! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> (I'm so glad I got you, Shannon :winkwink:)
> 
> The teen mom above me, is strong-willed, optimistic and beautiful inside-and-out! and your LO is absolutely gorgeous, I could say it over and over again! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sniff, sniff. You're going to make me cry, Amy. :sad2: :hugs:
The teen mom above me is beautiful, kind hearted, best advice giver-er-er and has one of the most handsome LO's ever. :D


----------



## heather92

I think we skipped Treslyn so I'll do hers. :haha:

The teen mom not actually right above me gave her daughter an AWESOME name lol. :D


----------



## MommyGrim

heather92 said:


> I think we skipped Treslyn so I'll do hers. :haha:
> 
> The teen mom not actually right above me gave her daughter an AWESOME name lol. :D

Aww thanks =]:flower:


The teen mom above me is an amazing mother and has one of the cutest little girls I've ever seen!


----------



## Leah_xx

The teen mom above me is great, she is beautiful and her daughter is so stinking cute!!
oh and i love both of there names!! lol


----------



## Char.due.jan

The teen mom above me has a beautiful little girl and from her posts is doing an amazing job with her LO :)


----------



## Leah_xx

Char.due.jan said:


> The teen mom above me has a beautiful little girl and from her posts is doing an amazing job with her LO :)

awe thnks..
your little guy is so cute and you are a good mom


----------



## AriannasMama

The teen mom above me has an adorable baby girl (who was born on a great day ;)) and is a great momma.

Do I count? I'm not a teen, lol.


----------



## Leah_xx

The teen above me and yes you still count daughter has a beautiful name and is beautiful and was born on a great day too. lol
and your a great mommy too


----------



## x__amour

Of course you can, Cari! :D
The teen mom above me (Leah) has such respect from me for graduating high school while having a child! Also Gracelynn is very cute!


----------



## AriannasMama

The teen mom above me has an adooooooooorable baby girl and seems like such a sweet person, and a good mama of course :).


----------



## amygwen

The 'teen' mom above me, is AWESOME & HILARIOUS, we've had so many bonding experiences already :winkwink: PLUS, Arianna is just gorgeous!


----------



## AriannasMama

amygwen said:


> The 'teen' mom above me, is AWESOME & HILARIOUS, we've had so many bonding experiences already :winkwink: PLUS, Arianna is just gorgeous!

:haha:.

Back at ya, except Kenny is handsome


----------



## stephx

The teen mum above me has such a sweet lil girl, she has an amazing skin colour and Ive always loved all her outfits :D x


----------



## LoisP

The teen mum above me is a great girl and has a beautiful little girl :)


----------



## _laura

The teen mum above me is amazing, kind, funny and has a gorgeous son who I can't wait to give a big cuddle to :)
Oh and she's got a funny accent :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

The teen mum above me has a very gorgeous little chap (with a great name too ;) :haha: And we are super cool mums who our gonna take our kids to all the festivals :happydance:


----------



## vhal_x

the teen mum above me has two gorgeous little boys who make me giggle every time their cheeky little faces pop up on my screen :haha: :flower: xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

The teen mum above me has a adorable son with a gorgeous smile!


----------



## ~RedLily~

The teen above me has a gorgeous little boy and makes me very jealous that she got a water birth :D


----------



## Leah_xx

The teen above me has a cute daughter and is a great mom


----------



## QuintinsMommy

the teen mom above me is a single mom and in high school! seems like she must be a very strong girl :)


----------



## Leah_xx

the teen above me son is handsome and is a really great mom


----------



## sarah0108

The teen mum above me; Has awsome baby-dress-sense :haha:! x


----------



## Leah_xx

The teen above me, her kids are so adorable and i applaude her


----------



## x__Hannah__x

The teen mom above me is doing a wonderful job as a single mummy & has the most adorable little girl :flow:


----------



## sarah0108

The teen mum above me.. is a lovely girl, always there offering advice, always seems so happy!!! 
:flower:


----------



## AirForceWife7

The teen mom above me is doing an AMAZING job raising two children :flower:


----------



## Marlarky

The Teen Mom above me is really strong for being able to handle being away from her husband for so long at a time!


----------



## KiansMummy

The teen mum above me has got a gorgeous little boy with a beautiful name .. i love the name Aaron <3 xx


----------



## AriannasMama

The teen mom above me has an adorable little man and seems to be a great mum :)


----------



## JoJo16

The teen mum above me has a gorgeous little girl who has so many cute clothes


----------



## annawrigley

The teen mum above me is lovely and funny and one of the ones keeping me sane during pregnancy! And I loooove her daughters hair tuft! ;) And we need to have our group MSN chats again! xx


----------



## AriannasMama

the teen mum above me has a-frickin-dorable boy who I want to steal for a day or two & i am pretty damn jealous of your post-baby body, lol.


----------



## JoJo16

awww the msn chats!! was alright for you cus u hadnt had noah yet!! i was staying up till 2am chatting when i had a newborn lmao!! how silly.

noah is so gorgeous and i tell you at every opportunity lol!! x


----------



## Mellie1988

The teen above me has a gorgeous daughter, love it when I see u have uploaded more on Fb hehe :D ur doing a fab job, Alice is a lucky little girl! She always looks so happy! 

X


----------



## JoJo16

awww thanks melissa XD grace and theo are gorgeous and they both have cheeky smiles! and your very pretty :) xx


----------



## Leah_xx

The teen aboves me little girl is adorable and your a good mom


----------



## Neferet

The teen mum above me has such a cute daughter!


----------



## rainbows_x

The teen mum above me has an adorable display picture!


----------



## annawrigley

So does the teen mum above me! ;)


----------



## LoisP

the teen mum above me is absolutely hilarious. and Noah is so handsome


----------



## x__amour

The teen mom above me has one of the cutest little boys I have ever seen! :D


----------



## mayb_baby

The teen mom above me has a gorgeous baby girl with a stunning avatar


----------



## lily123

The teen mum above me has a lovely baby boy who's name i ADORE :)


----------



## rainbows_x

The teen mum above me is gorgoues! Also has a beautifuill daughter to match :D


----------



## AriannasMama

The teen mum above me has an aaaadorable baby girl and you seem like a sweet person.


----------



## Hotbump

the teen mom above me is a very outgoing nice person and had an adorable baby girl


----------



## lily123

Donna you are so lovely :) thank you.
The teen above me is a great person who has to deal with so much, too much sometimes! and i wish i could help.
x


----------



## ~RedLily~

The teen above me is so pretty and such a nice person and has a gorgeous baby :)


----------



## x__amour

The teen mom above me is such a sweetheart! :D


----------



## 08marchbean

the teen mum above me always has something nice/supportive to say :thumbup: and has a beauuuutiful little girl with the longest eyelashes!


----------



## xgem27x

All the teen mums above me have beautiful babies.... seriously not just saying that to be nice... an I know you're meant to say "all babies are beautiful" blah blah... but thats not always true.... I've seen some true moonters about where I live lol....but us teens seem to do baby making very well!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## stephx

The teen mum above me has the loveliest cheeky little babies, they are so gorgeous. And I seriously don't know how she handles two babies :lol: oh and I'm super jealous of her figure :D x


----------



## sarah0108

The teen mum above me has a gorgeous avatar and from what i can see.. gorgeous hair too :haha: you both look so happy!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

The teen mum above me is an ANGEL!!! I love her :) she makes me giggle ALL the time! She's a wonderful mummy and has two incredibly gorgeous kiddies <3


----------



## sarah0108

Aww :blush:

The teen mum above Me is amazing! Her kiddies are very lucky to have such a caring mummy :happydance:

i could trust her with anything :haha: x


----------



## annawrigley

The teen mum above me is Supermum!!


----------



## Mellie1988

The teen above me is beautifull and makes me giggle! Could eat Noah on a butty <3 cutest little man ever! 

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

The teen above me has two gorgeous LO's and the picture in the middle of her siggie always makes me smile xx


----------



## sarah0108

The teen mum above me is lovely and is amazing that shes managed to BF for 10 months :happydance: 

@Anna,, :rofl: im not supermum!! :lol:


----------



## Hotbump

the teen mom above him has two adorable children and she is also a very pretty mom herself


----------



## heather92

The teen mom above me is a really strong woman and I admire her a lot xx


----------



## faolan5109

heather92 said:


> The teen mom above me is a really strong woman and I admire her a lot xx

The teen MOM above me is doing one of the most amazing things for a little girl I can ever think of! And I proud to even briefly know who she is.


----------



## AriannasMama

The teen mum above me has a very handsome little man and you are a great mum as well.

OT: Didn't even know you got married! Congrats!


----------



## Leah_xx

The teen above me's daughter is adorable and is a great mom


----------



## Bumblebee20

The teen mum above me gives great advise is funny and her daughter is cute lol.


----------



## vhal_x

The teen mum above me comes from Scotland :D and has a son, just like me :L:L, she also has a daughter which I hope to have one day  (not the same daughter obviously, my own! I'm not a kidnapper lmao :dohh::haha:)! xx


----------



## sarah0108

has a really cute sig!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Pass...can't think of anything nice.



:lol: The teen above me is lovely and has two gorgeous kiddies.


----------



## Natasha2605

The teen mum above me has a beautiful beautiful little princess!


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: Kirsty!

The teen mum above me is a sweetie and i hope her gorgeous little girl is better soon xx


----------



## x__amour

The teen mom above me has two VERY gorgeous LOs! And is very pretty! :D


----------



## rjb

is a really good friend to me :)


----------



## sarah0108

The teen mum above me has a cute baby girl :cloud9: and has done amazingly well with weightloss!! Well done mumma! x


----------



## lily123

The teen mum above me is just wonderful in every way. As a mum, as a friend, as a person. If only the rest of the world were more like her, everyone would be happier :lol: xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

The teen mum above me is A yummy mummy!! 


X


----------



## rockys-mumma

the 'teen' lol:) mum above me has the cutest two little kids ever and a perfect little family....and i'm jealous of her!! She is also one of the 'older' teen mums that make me feel less left out :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

The teen above me has a gorgeous LO who I can't believe is nearly 13 months old and I always remember her name because it's my sisters first and last name put together :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

The teen mum above me is one of the first members i noticed on here when i 1st ever joined :) Always interested in what she has to say:)and she has an adorable LO:D


----------



## stephx

The teen mum above me was due a few weeks before me, and I was so jealous when she went into labour and had her gorgeous LO x


----------



## annawrigley

The teen mum above me is funny and nice and has a cute LO and seems to share alot of the same views as me :D And has good dress sense! Haha. And hurt my bank balance giving me damn DP codes :grr:


----------



## LoisP

The teen mum above me is getting hot in here... as always


----------



## annawrigley

LoisP said:


> The teen mum above me is getting hot in here... as always

Ho damn :coolio: The teen mum above me is HAWT and has the most gorgeous little boy ever. Apart from mine. And is hilarious!


----------



## pansylove

Im in love with the teen above me


----------



## pansylove

That was for Lois... I'm not in love with you Anna... Not yet....
Almost.


:D


----------



## _laura

The teen mom above me is awesome :) she's slightly golden but I'll look past that cause her daughter is lovely :)


----------



## annawrigley

LOL. Bit forward ;)
The teen mum above me... Don't know her too well but looks pretty and has a gorgeous girl!

ETA: Damn I keep posting too late. That was to Aymie. Ignore me :rofl:


----------



## LoisP

How mixed up is this getting ! :haha: Aymie, Laura and Anna... Your all down to earth and i like that. :)


----------



## pansylove

We're all far too keen....

LAURA IM NOT GOLDEN, only was for that evening!

The lady above me is well fit and I totally would. (I hope to god it's still Lois.. Else I'm gonna look like a total perve)


----------



## pansylove

annawrigley said:


> LOL. Bit forward ;)

Forwards my middle name. (we can make up stories and identitys on this forum right?? Everyone else seems to??


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> LOL. Bit forward ;)
> 
> Forwards my middle name. (we can make up stories and identitys on this forum right?? Everyone else seems to??Click to expand...

I do. I don't even have a son in real life. He's actually my little brother.


----------



## pansylove

LoisP said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> LOL. Bit forward ;)
> 
> Forwards my middle name. (we can make up stories and identitys on this forum right?? Everyone else seems to??Click to expand...
> 
> I do. I don't even have a son in real life. He's actually my little brother.Click to expand...

I knew those stretch mark photos you sent me were just pen. It was so obv.


----------



## lily123

:rofl: You guys make me laugh so much!

P.s. the teen mum above me is seriously beautiful! x


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> LOL. Bit forward ;)
> 
> Forwards my middle name. (we can make up stories and identitys on this forum right?? Everyone else seems to??Click to expand...
> 
> I do. I don't even have a son in real life. He's actually my little brother.Click to expand...
> 
> I knew those stretch mark photos you sent me were just pen. It was so obv.Click to expand...

Jesus, don't tell everyone!? I'm gonna be flooded of emails now asking for private stretch mark pictures... Or stretch for stretches... 

ANYWAY

night. text me tomorrow, k


----------



## AriannasMama

The teen mum above me is soo funny and Shaun is scrumptious, can I borrow him?


----------



## LoisP

AriannasMama said:


> The teen mum above me is soo funny and Shaun is scrumptious, can I borrow him?

I was meant to be going to bed... Oops.
OF course, if i get Arianna!
The teen mum above me is soooo lovely, and we have serious laughs in the world of facebook... :)


----------



## AriannasMama

;) facebook laughs are wooonderful. Sure you can borrow her, but as a warning, she pulls hair and spits up a lot, lol.


----------



## JoJo16

The Teen mum above me is so funny! And her son is gorgeous


----------



## JoJo16

Lois that was meant for you lol my phone is slowww


----------



## AriannasMama

LOL. I was gonna say Arianna is not a boy :(. Alice is beautiful.


----------



## LoisP

Haha :) Thank you hun :)


----------



## x__amour

The teen mom above me (Lois) is so, so, so funny. Never fails to make me laugh! But she is also a sweetheart and super pretty! Not to mention Shaun is just ADORABLE! :hugs:


----------



## LoisP

x__amour said:


> The teen mom above me (Lois) is so, so, so funny. Never fails to make me laugh! But she is also a sweetheart and super pretty! Not to mention Shaun is just ADORABLE! :hugs:

(JUST MISS ME OUT WHOEVER IS UNDERNEATH, I'M COMPLIMENTED UP TO MY EYEBALLS EEEEEEEEE  lol)
Aww Shannon thank you! :D And Tori is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! x


----------



## amygwen

the teen mom above me is a bitch!
















LOL

jk.

I LOVE YOU LOIS.
You're hilarious and wonderful!


----------



## AriannasMama

The teen mum above me is lovely and tori is just gorgeous. and im so jealous of you moving out


----------



## AriannasMama

that was for shannon lol


----------



## AriannasMama

I'll do one for you too Amy. We also have good facebook laughs, and Kenny is soo handsome!


----------



## ~RedLily~

The teen above me (Cari) has such a gorgeous LO and the first photo of her that was put on BnB was possibly the cutest newborn picture I've ever seen.


----------



## Vickie

pansylove said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> LOL. Bit forward ;)
> 
> Forwards my middle name. (we can make up stories and identitys on this forum right?? Everyone else seems to??Click to expand...




LoisP said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> LOL. Bit forward ;)
> 
> Forwards my middle name. (we can make up stories and identitys on this forum right?? Everyone else seems to??Click to expand...
> 
> I do. I don't even have a son in real life. He's actually my little brother.Click to expand...

Thread closed--yet another nice thread ruined by a few comments that are out of line!

I'm sure I don't even have to say why but once again comments like these are not needed! If you have concerns about a member report them and it will be looked into. 

Per forum rules and TOS:



> Rudeness, flaming or trolling is not tolerated on, or about, BabyandBump or its members. Any member who is intentionally disruptive may have their account restricted or banned without warning.

The bullying stops now or people will find themselves banned


----------

